# landstuhl germany, looking for a game



## BOB101

i recently moved to the landshuhl area and am looking for a d&d 3.5  or 3.0 game in landstuhl or ramstein.   
All i know is d&d but im willing to learn something new,

if you have any leads please send them my way


----------



## Zions Ghost

*Anyone Respond to you*

I am out here in Ramstein AB looking for a game.  Whats up?  Anyone respond to your request?  I'll also post to try to get more hits.  Please let me know whats up...

Were are you stationed exactly?

-ZG


----------



## BOB101

*No response*

You where the first response i got, and to your other question, I'm a civilian working in Landstuhl.   
What kind of Game you looking at getting into?


----------



## Zions Ghost

*Late Response*

Sorry for the late response, I'm up for either DnD, Vampire the Masquerade...

I also just ordered some Midnight Campaign books.  I'll be away a little while though (about a week or two), I'm getting married.  Also, the reason I haven't responded in a while.  

What games where you looking to start?

V/r
ZG


----------



## BOB101

first congrats,
i just got married about six months ago, and i'm still not over it  

anyway, all i know is d&d, but i'm open if you 'd like to teach

also, I put up a note at a comic book store in K-town for people looking to play or needing players last weekend.   i'll post if i get a response.   

have you got any new leads on people?


----------



## Zions Ghost

*A little hit*

I found a small group of High Schoolers that play on Saturdays.  Trying to get in contact with them.  It may be a little odd, but I'm just reaching at straws at this point.  I'll let you know...

Thanx,
ZG


----------



## BOB101

it's more then i've found, 
but your right, it is a bit odd.
the guy at the comic book store in ktown said there is a pretty big market there for the books, there has to be some poeple polaying somewhere!

how did you find the high schoolers?


----------



## Hellefire

*anywhere near poland?*

is that anywhere near the polish border? i'm heading back there in 6 months, and i still dont speak polish, so an english gaming group would be nice


Aaron Blair
Foren Star


----------



## BOB101

sorry, wrong side of germany.   
We're on the south-west corner, close to the french border.
good luck though


----------



## vulcan_idic

Hello Bob & Zion,
     I'm in Ramstein.  I've been here a bit and have been with a couple of groups that tried starting up but things got in the way.  I'm definitely up for a 3.0/3.5 game!  I'd be willing to run it - I don't have a lot of experience, but I'm wanting to explore that side of the table a bit more.  What kind of games do you like? Any particular campaign settings of styles of play?  Let me know!


----------



## BOB101

id like to try eberron sometime, but if you want to try learning the dm side i'd be happy with a core game(easier on you).


----------



## vulcan_idic

I could do eberron.  I'm fairly familiar with the setting, I'd need to review the odder things like action points though.


----------



## BOB101

we should set up a meeting soon to descuss details
what do you all think?
maybe the coffee shop in the ramstein bookstore.


----------



## Zions Ghost

*I'm Back*

Howdy All,

Seems we may be able to get started soon.  Coffee shop sounds good, or anywhere.  Maybe we could do it this week, either Tuesday or Wednesday.  Thursday and Friday are both bad for me.  If you'd like, E-mail me on my personal account.  

Thanx,
ZG


----------



## BOB101

welcome back, 
tuesday is bad for me, but I could do thursday if Vulcan can make it.
we still need to find more people though.
two players are better then a kick in the shin but not great.
maybe if we get together we can come up with an advertising thing to find some more players.


----------



## vulcan_idic

I could do Wednesday...  Thursday and Friday are bad for Zion and Tuesday is bad for Bob.  Saturday might also work.  I'm not usually on base on the weekend but I could go for a meeting.

I concur that more players is preferable...  I'm not entirely certain of the best way to solve that immediately though.  We could discuss that when we meet.

Zion, are you OK with Eberron?


----------



## BOB101

wednesday sounds great if zion is good with that.   just tell me the time and i'm there.


----------



## vulcan_idic

Would about 5 o'clock work? At the cafe by the bookmark?


----------



## BOB101

5 it is.   I'll see you all tomarrow.


----------



## Zions Ghost

*Sounds Great!*

Wednesday it is... I'll be in uniform, and just getting off work... Keep in mind that my punch-out time is never certain, but shouldn't be a problem.  As for Eborron... I'm not too familiar with it, but quick to learn.  However, as you guys know, it takes a little while for any books I would have to order to arrive.  The little I read on it got me exicted about playing an Eborron campaign.  As for our player problem... Well, I've convinced my wife (its neat to say that) to try it out.  She's never played, and has only heard of DnD as the stereo typical "Satanic game".  We are both Christians and I explained to her that it depends on those playing and not the game itself.  So... she agreed to try it out.  I may be able to get one other, but seems no one really talks about it much.  Can you guys get maybe one other as well?  I think a game of 6 including the DM is ideal, but we could certainly start out with only four.  There is also the possibility of the afformentioned group of teens who play on the weekends.  Just a thought...

Any way, See you all on Wednesday at 5:00 pm at the Cafe in the BX right!? 

-ZG


----------



## vulcan_idic

I've been looking for people, but no luck yet.  I've tried convincing my girlfriend, but no dice (pun not intended, just a happy coincidence).  If Zion's wife decides it's not for her and/or we can't find others I wouldn't mind being a bit creative to balance the char situation - i.e. the two of you each running two chars, or maybe doing something with Gestalt chars from UA - a variant that piqued my interest some time ago.

As for Eberron, I'm new to it also.  I own the CS and the Sharn book and have browsed both, but have a lot of learning yet to do about certain segments of it.  Actually I was thinking about running a pre-gen module this time to ease my prep time.

I have similar iffy punch-out times usually, but tomorrow should be OK.  I'll be coming from PT and be dressed accordingly...  but I'll try to make sure I have a D&D book with me to mark me.  The Eberron Campaign Setting would probably be ideal for this purpose as I think on it.

Tomorrow at 5!!  See you then!


----------



## BOB101

the book as a marker is a good idea.   I'll follow suit and have a book also.   
see you all there.


----------



## Zions Ghost

*Good deal...*

I may be arriving with my wife... she wants to meet the group.  I'm the dork with red hair, I'll be carrying a Drizzt book, "The Thousand Orcs".  I'll see you guys there.  Also, I may be in civies (normal cloths) if I get out of PT in time.  See ya there!

-ZG


----------



## NewGuy

*New person to Ramstein*

I am new to the Ramstein area and looking to game.  D&D or Rolemaster are cool with me.  Are you guys still looking for another player?


----------



## vulcan_idic

NewGuy said:
			
		

> I am new to the Ramstein area and looking to game.  D&D or Rolemaster are cool with me.  Are you guys still looking for another player?




I think we could, don't know what the other folks think though.  The next time we're meeting is Saturday.  We usually meet about 1700, but we've been on a bit of a hiatus and it's starting to sound like we'll be off for thanksgiving too, so we may try to meet a bit earlier.  We meet at my place, and one of the others is the DM (We're playing D&D 3.5 Eberron - currently 3rd level working through the opening adventure series for the Campaign Setting).  Any idea of what you'd like to play?  You can email me at vulcan_idic@yahoo.com


----------



## Akeron

*Looking to Game in Ramstein*

Greetings to all!  I just got stationed here in Ramstein with my family and looking for a gaming group.  I've really only played D&D (2 and 3ed)  and I really haven't played either in a couple years! lol but I have the books for both. So if you all could use another another person please let me know.   Thanks!!!  P.S. my Yahoo ID is Jet_black_exe


----------

